# Broken beak



## californiasmc (Apr 9, 2014)

One of our polish teens seems to have broken off the end of her beak. I know chickens can live w short beaks (hatchery hens!) but now her top beak is shorter than the bottom beak. I have seen her pecking at food, but is she really getting any? Any advice?














Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I have had it happen before, usually with my roosters. They still eat, and not an issue at all.


----------

